# Camera Land's Deal of the Day 1/8/14 - Tripod



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

As I am sure you are aware by now, a little while ago we established a *"Deal of the Day"* section on our site. This, "Deal of the Day" is posted everyday I am here at work, assuming I find the time each day to do this, lol.
We buy lots of demos, close-outs and assorted new product deals and sometimes we wind up with enough to offer crazy cheap deal on something awesome.










Todays offering is something you should jump on if you need a tripod, know someone who needs a tripod or think you'll ever need a tripod.

We obtained some *Vortex Dakota Tripod Legs*
The Dakota tripod is an ideal, rock-solid support for high-powered spotting scopes or binoculars-featuring anodized aluminum legs.
Quick-action lever locks flip up easily.
Variable leg angle adjustments adapt to uneven terrain.
Locking collar secures center column adjustments.
Foam leg wraps provide a comfortable carry and good surface grip in cold weather.
Rubber feet stand sure-footed on slick surfaces.
Comes with a travel case.
*Specs:*
Height Minimum 18 inches
Height Maximum 65.5 inches
Maximum Load 14 pounds
Folded Height 24.5 inches
Folded Width 3.7 inches
Leg Sections 4
Multiple Leg Angles Yes
Weight 4.8 pounds

We also obtained some *Vortex Summit Ball Heads*
Want to control all the pan and tilt action with just one hand? Then the compact Summit Ball Head is what you need. This rugged tripod head features a unique ball socket with collar lock system that allows you to freely move the head in all directions:
Helical control lets you lock and unlock the tension for free movement of the ball head.
Quick Release plate provides a platform for speedy equipment changes.
Spirit level bubble makes it easy to confirm when the head is level.

*We're offer the Vortex Dakota Tripod Legs with the Vortex Summit Ball Head to you for only $129.99 and also including a Vortex GlassPAK Tripod Carrier*

*
Dakota Tripod:*
Construction Features:
Ball Head Handleless tripod head design reduces bulk and weight.
Quick-Release Plate Allows for fast equipment changes and features a locking mechanism for a secure hold.
Anodized Aluminum Legs Provide sturdy support at a reasonable cost.
Flip Lever Leg Locks Valued for quick adjustments of the leg height.
Leg Wraps Valued for a quiet, comfortable carry and protection from cold. Padded upper sections on all three legs.
Multiple Leg Angles Allow solid positioning on uneven ground. Also allows reduction of tripod height for greater stability.
Balancing Hook Holds extra weight on the bottom of the center column for greater stability in windy conditions.
Rubber Feet Provide solid footing on slick surfaces.

*Vortex GlassPAK Tripod Carrier*
It only takes moments to set up and start observing when your tripod is secured in the GlassPAK tripod carrier. And, when you're ready to move along, all you do is collapse the legs and go. Padded shoulder straps provide a secure, comfortable carry. Designed with a handy zippered accessory pocket.

*BTW,* a portion of every Vortex sale is donated to United Cerebral Palsy.

*Please feel free to call Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128 with any questions or to place an order. These prices may not be posted on our site so please call for these opportunities.*

*** These "Deal of the Day" opportunities last as long as we have inventory so if you see this and want this please give a call or check our site.

*Happy New Year from our families to yours*


----------

